# ? Setting that hook!



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Here I am, fairly a novice at bass fishing, especially with plastics. I used a Berkly gulp(?) worm last night. I got a bite, he took the bait and was running, I yanked back on the pole, he was hangin on and while reeling, got near the boat and...nothing. Checked the worm, the hook never exposed. 

I was using a spin caster, with a med-light action pole, I was thinking maybe the pole was not stiff enough, or the fish just did not have the whole worm.

Anyway, I noticed those worms are denser than regular plastics types...It was set up in a texas rig, is there a better way to set these up? Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

three things
1. You need a stronger rod. A med-hvy will work fine. I use a heavy action for my flipping stick. This is to ensure that you have the power to drive the hook not only through the fish's mouth, but through the worm as well.

2. You can rig it Texas style, just push the hook through the back of the bait and then either retreat it just a hair, or rest the hook point along the back of the worm.

3. Get some heavier line( i use 17 lb) and don't be afraid to bury that hook home when using plastics.


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

There are so many people who are scared to rip there little lips off. I say set the hook as hard as your line will allow. When I am flipping a jig-n-pig in some heavy brush I have no idea as to how large the fish is so I treat them all like 20lbers. I have a x-heavy casting rod that I use with a Abu Garcia baitcaster. Not only will the hook go through the fish's mouth and worm, but if you miss the fish it will come looking for you. Another tip that you may try is to get heavier wire hooks for better hook-sets.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

The problem may not have been your hookset, but how you played the fish. Make sure you don't let your line slack and don't change directions when reeling the fish in, not even for a split second. If they come out of the water keep your rod LOW and line tight, even sticking the rod down in the water can help when they jump, but make sure that line is tight.

As for hooksets, I use med-heavy or heavies (rods) for all my bottom baits. Make sure after you set the hook you don't bring your rod back down and start reeling...keep your rod back and line tight!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Kevin alluded to rigging the bait a little differently, so I will tell you what I do which seems to be working great. I do a Texas Rig, but I take the hook clear through the bait and rest the hook along the back just like Kevin mentioned. But, I then pinch the plastic and take it up over the tip of the hook so that it is just buried under the 'skin' of the plastic. 
This decreases the amount of plastic that your hook has to go through to get to the fish's mouth, but keeps it absolutely weedless/branch-less.

I spent the whole summer last year fishing finesse worms catching very good numbers of bass all summer. When setting the hook, I found that I was much more successful setting the hook straight up (rod towards my face) rather than jerking slightly sideways.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Maybe it was the hook you were using. If the worm is bulky you should try using a EWG (extra wide gap) hook. The shank on it is bowed out so theres plenty of air between the worm and the shank. More room to set the hook. When using senko style worms I use either a #3 or #4 Gamagatsu EWG hook. Hey for that matter maybe your hook wasn't sharp enough. Always start the year off with new hooks I say. Even if you have plenty of used hooks just toss them in the garbage and buy some new packs. I prefer Gamagatsu, they're razor sharp. 

On other types of plastics like frogs, creature baits, lizards, craws or whatever IMO the #4 is the best all around size to use. Its better for the hook to be too big than to be too small. After all we're after largemouths here, they're mouth is plenty big enough for almost any hook.


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

I wish I had learned this lesson earlier. USE BIGGER HOOKS. I fished an elite tournament and flipped tubes and beavers with 3/0 hooks. The pro (Zel Rowland) was throwing the same thing and was catching instead of jerking. He told me my hooks were too small and they were grabbing the end of the bait instead of the entire thing. I switched to a 4/0 hook (Gamakatsu G-lock) and didnt miss another fish all day. They look like they are too big for the bait but it will definitely increase your catch ratio.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, great, thanks for all the info, it should help tremendously! 

The hooks were a #1 (new), pole med light, I did push the hook through and skinned it just a little, after that, makes perfect sense. I was thinking the fish just had the end of the worm, but he had it good.

Ill make some changes in my arsenal, thanks for the help!


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

First, Depending on the worm (my favorite gulp worms are the 7" turtle backs) a #1 hook may not be big enough. on the 7" Turtle Backs I use a 4/0. on worms around 4" I use a 2/0 hook. I also use an EWG hook. Gamakatsu makes the best one, IMO.

Second, you are correct about the rod being not stiff enough. You'd be better of with a MH or H power rod. You want a rod with a fast or x-fast action. Also, make sure you have heavy enough Line. 10-12lb should work fine. You don't want to snap your line while setting the hook, because you do have to set it fairly hard.

Skinning the hooks is what I always do on any worms unles I'm fishing very heavy cover (which isn't often) The Gulp baits (which actually contain no plastic whatsoever) are denser then plastic baits. You also can't leave them on the hook when you're done fishing, they'll try out like a rock.

It would help if I knew what bait you were using, but I think you're main problem was the hook. The rod could be heavier though too.

Hope this helps,
*BB*


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Unless I missed it, I didn't see anyone mention.....Be sure to take up any slack before setting the hook. Don't do it too fast or else the fish may feel it and spit it out. Just another thought!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

gofeesh, 

it was a gulp...and it did turn to stone when I left it out on the boat and switched to a crank bait. LOL

Do you keep your used gulps? The package says do not return a used worm to the package.


Well, I am still working these plastics...my patience is short...had the same problem when I was stationed in NC. I tried the plastics and had no luck, switched to live and had no problems, except I never went back.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Never used that stuff personally so I don't know.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Don't reuse it and keep the bag tightly sealed. I use very little of that stuff anymore...mostly because it's so foul smelling (gets on your hands and won't come off) and I have no trouble getting bass to bite on normal plastics. 

Try some Culprit worms or Berkley Power Worms. Culprits are my favorite and have been for, geez, decades now. The red shad color is my #1 for all around use, "okee gold" (hard to get around here) is great for sunny days and clear water.


----------

